# Dock Fishing argument



## milledad (Jul 14, 2008)

Bass fishing from my boat on Lake Charlevoix this morning. We were fishing near shore and casting near some boat docks. We had a homeowner come out and verbaly confront us and tell us that fishing within 100 feet of a dock is illegal. I'm 99% sure there is no basis for that. We were using an electric trolling motor, not a gas engine so we were not under power with in 100', which would be illegal. He took down my MC numbers, I told him to call it in and we would love for a CO to tell him that he is full of it. 

Is there any sort of a law that con be construed to say that fishing docks is illegal?

Could I call in a complaint on him to the DNR for harassing a fisherman?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

No and no unless he threw something at you, bumped your boat with his etc etc. etc..............flip away......


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

You were in the right...i wouldnt go as far as reporting him for harassment, but make it a point next time you are out to fish his dock again and tell him to piss off


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

loweboats said:


> You were in the right...i wouldnt go as far as reporting him for harassment, but make it a point next time you are out to fish his dock again and tell him to piss off




Sometimes people that live on a lake think they own the whole darn thing and can set their own rules.

John

P.S.

You can't be under power within 100' of a dock? News to me. What are you supposed to do, paddle up to the dock?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

FULL POWER within 100 foot of any shore...............mainly set up for skiers/jet skis and one of the most violated rules on the water. Just go to Fremont lake and watch the jet skis cruise at full throttle within 25 foot of shore........thru the shallows, over bass beds, chopping up weeds etc etc etc....:rant::rant::rant:


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

wally-eye said:


> FULL POWER within 100 foot of any shore...............mainly set up for skiers/jet skis and one of the most violated rules on the water. Just go to Fremont lake and watch the jet skis cruise at full throttle within 25 foot of shore........thru the shallows, over bass beds, chopping up weeds etc etc etc....:rant::rant::rant:


Thats when you throw your largest musky bait with 3 trebles...:rant:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

milledad said:


> Bass fishing from my boat on Lake Charlevoix this morning. We were fishing near shore and casting near some boat docks. We had a homeowner come out and verbaly confront us and tell us that fishing within 100 feet of a dock is illegal. I'm 99% sure there is no basis for that. We were using an electric trolling motor, not a gas engine so we were not under power with in 100', which would be illegal. He took down my MC numbers, I told him to call it in and we would love for a CO to tell him that he is full of it.
> 
> Is there any sort of a law that con be construed to say that fishing docks is illegal?
> 
> Could I call in a complaint on him to the DNR for harassing a fisherman?


If you were out there Saturday, you would've had 2 DNR boats on the lake at your disposal, I saw them flying around during the cig. boat Poker Run, about 6 officers (I figure half of the force for northern michigan:lol


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I would have (A) told him to call and (B) called the DNR for him. I love those kind of people. Oh, and for the no power by the docks, Its no wake within 100 ft of shore unless otherwise stated.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

You know your right, so just keep fishing and dont argue with them. When they say something just look at them and say ok. What can they do? If they keep harrassing you then you could probably get them for harrassment. My approach would be just ignore them and they would go back inside and either drop it or call a CO, which you know your in the right so what is the harm. They will check your license and be on their way.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Pull out your cell and ask him for the number to call!!


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I think you useing an electric motor your still "under power"...You have to register your boat even if you have an electric motor on it...


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Jacob Huffman said:


> I think you useing an electric motor your still "under power"...You have to register your boat even if you have an electric motor on it...


You are correct but I must have missed someone talking about the boat not being registered. Could you point that post out, what number post?


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

You were in the right, but I fish from shore often and have seen may who weren't. Last week someone came through a bridge we were fishing under at about half throttle, pretended he didn't even see us. When we saw him coming from the other direction, we made sure he saw us, and when he didn't slow down, we casted our lines toward his boat. I can't say it is the right thing to do, but when you are only standing 10-12 inches out of the waterand he's making 2 ft waves, what ya gonna do? It's not the first time we've done this, but it just makes me mad when people have no consideration for others.


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

my understanding of the law is the waters edge toward the water is public property NOT private and I am thinking the under power rule is for those on jet skis or ski boats...and the wake consideration.

My neighbor at our cottage yelled at my nephews for hunting frogs they were IN the water not on the 'beach' wish I knew then what I know now I would have tactfully informed him he does not OWN inside the waters edge...but I will next time I see him 

Some people are just crotchety and if he is THAT crabby halfway through the summer, imagine what he will be like by the end of Aug


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

milledad said:


> Bass fishing from my boat on Lake Charlevoix this morning. We were fishing near shore and casting near some boat docks. We had a homeowner come out and verbaly confront us and tell us that fishing within 100 feet of a dock is illegal. I'm 99% sure there is no basis for that. We were using an electric trolling motor, not a gas engine so we were not under power with in 100', which would be illegal. He took down my MC numbers, I told him to call it in and we would love for a CO to tell him that he is full of it.
> 
> Is there any sort of a law that con be construed to say that fishing docks is illegal?
> 
> Could I call in a complaint on him to the DNR for harassing a fisherman?


 
I think this is the decision that applies...it is pretty extensive, but it does mention 'lakewards' and what private citizens with lakefront own and don't pretty interesting reading...

http://courts.michigan.gov/SUPREMECOURT/Clerk/Opinions-04-05-Term/126409.pdf


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Don'rtconfuse inland waters with Great Lake waters. Different rules, and the Supreme Court case dealt specifically with Great Lakes. I doubt the bridge post was talking about Great Lake waters.

As to the first post the answers were correct but this is drifting (no pun intended) off to different situations. Start a new thread with different situations to get correct answer but lets keep this thread on topic of the first post. That post is;


> Bass fishing from my boat on Lake Charlevoix this morning. We were fishing near shore and casting near some boat docks. We had a homeowner come out and verbaly confront us and tell us that fishing within 100 feet of a dock is illegal. I'm 99% sure there is no basis for that. We were using an electric trolling motor, not a gas engine so we were not under power with in 100', which would be illegal. He took down my MC numbers, I told him to call it in and we would love for a CO to tell him that he is full of it.
> 
> Is there any sort of a law that con be construed to say that fishing docks is illegal?
> 
> Could I call in a complaint on him to the DNR for harassing a fisherman?


----------



## milledad (Jul 14, 2008)

I agree this has gotten way off my original scenario. The bridge incident is unfortunate but has nothing to do with my situation as I was impeding nobody. In fact the home owner that was confronting us came out of the house to do so from about 150' away. And as for the unlicensed boat comment, I don't know where that came from. My 17' boat is licensed and had MC numbers prominently displayed for just such a person to take them down.

As Stated above the supreme court case only applies to Great Lakes but, does anybody know does that carry over to a lake such as Lake Charlevoix because it flows directly to Lake Michigan?


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

well i have been in that situation many times, and if i am just there fun fishing i tell them ok call then i move into about 5 ft from the dock get the anchor out and drop it, i then tell them i will wait for the CO so that they wont have to look for me. It normally causes them to do one of 2 things go inside or in 2 cases begin throwing rocks at the boat. might not be the right thing to do but if you move on then they will continur doing it to everyone else, i stay and let them either call or in the rock throwing cases brake the law and harass a fisherman, then i inform them that the could be ticketed and act like i am calling, never have. A guy on Gun lake a few years back was fishing a dock and the guy came out feriouse, this was in a tourny he continued fishing it then moved on a while later the old guy got into his boat and proceded to drive directly into the i beleive it was a new nitro, maybe triton. But he drove smack dab into it with his aluminum boat, law was contacted dont know what happened for sure.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

milledad said:


> As Stated above the supreme court case only applies to Great Lakes but, does anybody know does that carry over to a lake such as Lake Charlevoix because it flows directly to Lake Michigan?


No it doesn't apply there.


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

I would have dropped anchor and fished! He is wrong, and I don't think under power within 100 feet includes an electric trolling motor otherwise you could not leagally fish the shoreline while using a trolling motor. Literal larries may try to put a spin on it, but the CO's all have common sense and would not see an electric trolling motor as under power as far as being within 100 feet of the dock. Don't sweat it.


----------

